# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  🐙 Octoplus / Octopus Box Samsung v.2.1.7 - starring Galaxy ON5 support! 🐙

## GSM News & Updates

Octoplus / Octopus Box Samsung Software v.2.1.7 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models:* - *SM-G5500* - added *world's first*  Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read / Write Cert, Reset Screen Lock  (Pattern, PIN, Password), Reset FRP / Reactivation / EE, Read / Write  security, Read / Write EFS, Write Firmware, Read PIT
- *SM-G550F* - added *world's first*  Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read / Write Cert, Reset Screen Lock  (Pattern, PIN, Password), Reset FRP / Reactivation / EE, Read / Write  security, Read / Write EFS, Write Firmware, Read PIT
- *SM-G550FY* - added *world's first*  Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read / Write Cert, Reset Screen Lock  (Pattern, PIN, Password), Reset FRP / Reactivation / EE, Read / Write  security, Read / Write EFS, Write Firmware, Read PIT*🐙 Added world's first support with the new Security type for the following models:* - *SM-G9200,  SM-G9208, SM-G9209, SM-G920AZ, SM-G920D, SM-G920F, SM-G920FD,  SM-G920FZ, SM-G920I, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920S, SM-G920T1, SM-G920W8*
- *SM-G9250, SM-G925A, SM-G925F, SM-G925FQ, SM-G925I, SM-G925K, SM-G925L, SM-G925S, SM-G925T1, SM-G925W8*
- *SM-G9287, SM-G9287C, SM-G928F, SM-G928I, SM-G928K, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928T, SM-G928W8*
- *SM-N9200, SM-N920C, SM-N920CD, SM-N920F, SM-N920G, SM-N920I, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920S, SM-N920T, SM-N920W8**🐙 All supported operations described in details in the manual ("Cable & Manual" button in Software)**🐙 New Cert files were uploaded into the Support Area!* 
More info and discussion are الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ___________________________________
WBR,
Octoplus Box Team

----------

